# Wiring a Contactor



## lrr81765 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am installing a 5hp 220v dust collector. I have a 30amp 220 circuit, a contactor ( see http://www.geirelays.com/acrobat/Contactors/NC1-ACContactor.pdf -- NC1-3210 ), and a 220v remote control switch (long ranger 220v). 

I get the Lx/Tx for the power, but how do I wire the 220v to the relay ? 

There are two connections (13-NO & 14-NO ) . Is that where the "hot" connections go? 

Thanks Electricians!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

the two NO (normally open) contacts on the relay are for the 220V hot feed from the switch. When powered they close the contactor connecting the power feed to your machine


----------



## lrr81765 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the quick answer!

Just to clarify, and hopefully for someone who searches later. I attached a pic. The lines in are 220V.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

NO! that diagram is not right! neither is Bob's answer. 

First off, Why three wires to a single phase motor?

Second, make sure you know the voltage of the contactors coil, it could be either 220 or 110.

The NO contacts are for the motor not the coil. I'm not sure by looking at the picture but be careful, 13 & 14 could be auxiliary contacts and are not the coil! (if you put 220v on them and close that contactor, it's going to go BANG!)

The coil screws can be tested with and ohm meter (there's going to be continuity).

_pete


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at that contactor, the coil wires are A1 & A2. As stated, right where those wires go, you need to look at the coil voltage.
13 & 14 are just auxiliary contacts on the contactor.


----------



## lrr81765 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wirenut has it right. 

A1/A2 (and it is 220v) is the coil for the contactor.
13/14 are aux 

And there are two wires to the motor..

Thanks alot guys!


----------

